# pre-proportioning-mix-ingredients



## pops6927

Pre-Proportioning Mix Ingredients
					

The easiest and very well-created ingredient combinations for different sausages are premade mixes.  I purchase mine from Butcher Packer (http://www.butcher-packer.com/).  Saves me from having lots of bulk ingredients on hand which can go stale...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------

